# My Cool New iPod Case (Review- Lime. flip case)



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I recently bought a new case for my iPod (4th gen, monochrome, 20gb) from the company Lime. (www.limelimelime.com) so I figured I would write up a review for all you ehMacers looking for alternative iPod cases (and I feel the review on iPodLounge is a bit unfair). I bought the “flip case”, and they also offer “peels” which are a lot like the standard black Apple iPod case, but with more funky fabrics. Note that these cases are created to primarily look good, and I realise that some will hate the design, some will love it. This is just a quick review, but if anyone has questions etc. feel free to post and I’ll get back to you.

Lime. peels (the bottom of the page shows the flip case): 
http://www.limelimelime.com/shop/peels/
(I got the Mr. Robot one).

Protection:
Not too bad. Some areas on the side are unprotected, but the iPod is largely protected from scrapes etc. The transparent cover inside allows for easy use of the iPod controls/LCD (while the cover is flipped up) while also protecting the LCD and click wheel. It might offer a bit of protection if the iPod were dropped, but its obviously meant to be primarily a fashionable case, although it does provide a bit of protection (mainly from scratches).

Quality:
Lime. advertises their products as being hand made, which they are. Some of the stitching is a bit uneven (nothing too bad) and there are a few ripples in the fabric where the card backing underneath has formed a ripple (eg- as it bends around the bottom of the iPod). This doesn’t seriously detract from the appearance though, and it doesn’t feel as if its about to fall apart or anything.

Design:
The hold button on top is accessible, as is the headphone jack, without opening the case at all. By removing the elastic and flipping up top cover, the iPod’s click wheel and LCD are accessible. The iPod would have to be removed from the case to access the dock connector. The standard iPod functions (eg- listening to your music ) are therefore easily accessible, requiring you only to flip up the top cover. It has no belt "clip", but does have a sort of elastic strip of material that could be used to attach it to something (refer to pictures of back of case).

Looks (IMO):
I really like the cases this company makes, they seem to be more unique and original than most others. I will admit that when I was looking for a case, one of the most important issues for me was that it look cool, which I really think this case does. It’s an added advantage that its easy to use (easily accessible controls) and also protects my iPod quite well.

Buying Experience:
I bought directly from the site (through the Paypal checkout) and it was a very easy process. They shipped a week earlier than expected, and I received my case very quickly, with very professional communication etc.

Downsides (only apply to some people, but here’s all the ones I can think of right now):
- Adds a bit of extra size to the iPod (about 1 cm in length, 0.5 cm in width, 1cm in height)
- Some might not like having to flip up the case to access the iPod controls
- Some might not like the look of it (but I think its cool)
- Some might not like the fact that its hand made
- No belt clip, only a sort of elastic-y loop (might go around a belt, but not highly convenient)

Conclusion:
Protects reasonably well, looks cool/unique (IMO), and allows for reasonably easy access to controls. This is definitely the best iPod case (for me) that I have come across. It’s a bit pricey (about $40 including shipping/taxes) but compared to most other cases, that’s par for the course. I also found the company very professional (fast production/shipping) to deal with.

I have attached some pics of mine if you’re interested (my cell phone cam sucks, but its better than nothing )


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

Mr. Robot rocks! My sis is going to knitt me a case so I won't be buying but I like the premis of thie site. hand made means people are getting paid, the designs are more personal than "industrial Ipod case Design #5"

Glad you are enjoying your Purchase


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

You guys are too girly! You bunch of girly mon!

Think they can make one for my PM tower? With a nice big rainbow on the side. 

On a serious note that looks wicked CN! You know, only Apple owners care to stylize their computer brand's accessories. Know why? Because Apple owners got the wicked stylie!


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Oooo I like the dinosaur one.  Very cute! These might be just the case for a friend's birthday.


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> You guys are too girly! You bunch of girly mon!
> 
> Think they can make one for my PM tower? With a nice big rainbow on the side.
> 
> On a serious note that looks wicked CN! You know, only Apple owners care to stylize their computer brand's accessories. Know why? Because Apple owners got the wicked stylie!



You know that CN is female right? I'll send you picturres ot the last thing my sis knitted for me, a case for my minidisk player.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Myradon said:


> You know that CN is female right? I'll send you picturres ot the last thing my sis knitted for me, a case for my minidisk player.


 Nah, we females are really 'girly men'.  Just teasing, Elias26, everyone used to call me "he" on this forum too until I outted myself.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Hehehe...yeah I just added a "Biography" to ehMac noting that I'm actually a female 

They're definately girly! Elias26, I'll send you a rainbow one for your birthday  Very macho 

"Girly men" Oh man! I'm gonna be laughing about that one for awhile!


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I am sorry! I am not a psychic and I never check profiles. Shoot me!

Man I suck at this. I thought dona83 was a chick. CN was a dude, but CN I still think you're one of the guys! You're a smart cookie that's too funny!

I didn't even know Banana person was a chick.

oi... Next time I'll double check things.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Hehehe Elias26, no worries. I'm not exceedingly "girly" so I understand...lol.

Maybe I should make my writing style more feminine? Anyone know of a font that could dot my i's with a heart or star or something  (yeah right, that'll happen)


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Or how about this CN...

Lyke oh mah gawd, the new iPod Minis R lyke 2 kewt!!! Lyke, dey R sooo mine! OMG OMG!!! I so gotta get the pink 1! *screams with arms flaying*

Like that! No guy would ever type like that!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Hahaha, i just realized CN was a girl the other day too. I was reading a post of hers, where she was talking about her avatar and how she loved Johnny Depp...  lol


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

You don't have to love Johnny Depp to LOVE Johnny Depp. I love Johnny Depp, but not in the "oops! I dropped a penny and now my tush is sticking out" kind of love.

Guy makes amazing movies! Probably the best actor of our generation.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Must...suppress...vocabulary...and...spelling...argh

I can't do it! 

Upon further reflection and experimentation, I would rather be mistaken as a guy than to type unintelligibly like that, Elias26. Well, that and the fact that it would just be too much work 

Johnny Depp is both an amazing actor, and very good looking! Theres a show called "Grey's Anatomy" which is pretty cool, and has Patrick Dempsey (not such a great actor...but very, very handsome) who is a close second to Johnny Depp. Johnny Depp has more charisma though.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Having said that, the Chocolate Factory movie looks too ridiculous even for my tastes.

It's the first Depp or Burton movie I haven't been excited to go rush out and see.

Perhaps it's because the original Willy Wonka movie sucked big monkey balls to me. All I know is I can't wait for the sequel to Sleepy Hollow. Or a new Edward Scissor Hands movie. That would be awesome!


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Hmmm so there is a perception that one can identify females because they are dumb, evidenced by bad grammar and colloquialism?


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I can see how you would draw such a conclusion, MBD, but I don't think thats really what Elias26 is saying. I think he was more trying to show a humourous way that I could type that would be commonly perceived to be feminine (a bit of a cliche, but humourous ). I was not trying to promote that idea either (for rather obvious reasons) but, once again, I can see that my post might be construed that way. But its just a joke! And, sadly, some girls do type like that on the internet (I sometimes have the difficult task of trying to IM with them).



Lyke, how do u guyz lyke my newz avatar, it rox my sox!

I do like it though


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Yeah I know, I was half joking too hence the confusing and smiley.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Sorry MBD, just trying to keep the peace (we'll call that a pre-emptive strike)


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh trust me women for the most part are smarter than men. Even though they don't know what they want, but alas I won't dwell into that.  

Seriously it was never meant as an insult. Women in general have better heads on their shoulders than us guys.


----------

